# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Variotramien lähtölaskenta alkaa?

## vristo

Nytkö se alkaa?

 Kahden Variotram-raitiovaunun kuljetus Mannheimiin

----------


## hmikko

Ymmärränkö oikein, että Mannheim arvelee Varioiden olevan käyttökelpoisia sikäläisillä radoilla? Bombardier ei kai siellä jatka huoltoruljanssia?

----------


## PepeB

Sääli sinänsä, sillä nuo ovat huomattavasti miellyttävämpiä matkustaa kuin muut vaunut. Toki ne eivät hiljaisia ole, mutta ovat avaria, valoisia ja käytäväkuilua ei ole, mikä helpottaa tavaroiden kanssa liikkumista tai niiden ohittamista.

----------


## kuukanko

Tänään lähti vaunu 237.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nytkö se alkaa?
> 
>  Kahden Variotram-raitiovaunun kuljetus Mannheimiin


Maksaako Mannheimin liikennelaitos vaunuista mitään HKL:lle? Lähtevätkö ne kaikki sinne?

t. Rainer

----------


## Melamies

Rhein-Neckar-Verkehr GmbH on pyytänyt HKL:tä apua ja sitä siis nyt saa. Auttaako HKL kollegafirmaa ystävyyssyistä vai onko HKL hyötymässä Varioiden mahdollisista siirtymisestä uusille käyttäjille jotenkin rahallisesti?

----------


## vristo

Kannattaa lukea:




> 8 §
> Kahden Variotram-raitiovaunun kuljetus Mannheimiin
> 
> HEL 2017-007323 T 02 08 02 01
> 
> Päätös
> 
> Vs. yksikön johtaja päätti tilata suorahankintana kahden Variotram-raitiovaunun kuljetuksen Kuljetus K. Rissanen Oy:ltä Helsingistä Mannheimiin, Saksaan tarjouksen 19.5.2017 mukaisesti yhteensä enintään 45.600,00 euron arvonlisäverottomaan kokonaishintaan.
> 
> ...

----------


## Melamies

> Kannattaa lukea:


Juuri tuon luettuani ihmettelin HKL:n intoa edistää asiaa. En missään tapauksessa paheksu kollegafirman auttamista, mutta luulisi noiden rakkineiden tulevan elämän olevan niiden omistajan ongelma.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Juuri tuon luettuani ihmettelin HKL:n intoa edistää asiaa. En missään tapauksessa paheksu kollegafirman auttamista, mutta luulisi noiden rakkineiden tulevan elämän olevan niiden omistajan ongelma.


Voisiko joku nyt selventää tarkemmin eikä kirjoitttaa kryptisesti: Kuka nuo Variotram-vaunut tällä hetkellä omistaa? HKL vai Bombardier vai Mannheimin kaupungin liikennelaitos?

----------


## 339-DF

Kyllä ne vaunut on HKL:n omistuksessa. Käsittääkseni HKL ja BT ovat joko jo päässeet tai ainakin pääsemässä sopimukseen siitä, mitä niille huoltosopimuksen päättyessä tapahtuu. Vaunuthan eivät vastaa sitä, mitä on tilattu, joten sitä voisi käyttää kaupan purkuperusteena tai ainakin perusteena vaatia hinnanalennusta. Koska kumpikaan osapuoli tuskin haluaa oikeuteen, ovat neuvotelleet ja pyrkivät saavuttamaan sellaisen yhteisymmärryksen, jonka kanssa molemmat voivat elää.

Varmana, sikäli kuin mikään on varmaa, voidaan tässä vaiheessa pitää sitä, että vaunut poistuvat ensi vuoden aikana. Se tieto on ehtinyt jo HSL:n rappareihinkin. Itse pitäisin todennäköisenä sitä, että ne poistetaan pikku hiljaa kertarysäyksen sijaan. Mannheim-ulottuvuus tuli minulle yllätyksenä, ja positiivisena sellaisena. Mannheimin verkossa vaunut todennäköisesti toimivat paljon Helsinkiä paremmin. Kontaktejahan on sinne suuntaan luotu jo yli 10 vuotta sitten, kun meille hankittiin heiltä käytettyä kalustoa.

Kuten sanottu, sinne lähtee nyt kaksi vaunua. Tuosta päätöksestä näkee, että sikäläiset maksavat kuljetuskulut. Tuo on vielä kokeiluasteella, ja jos vaunut siellä toimivat, niin sitten sinne varmaan lähtee koko sarja. Mutta eihän sitä vielä kukaan tiedä, siksi kokeilevat, ja tuskinpa maksavat kokeilusta mitään (muuta kuin kuljetuskulut).

Kuka sitten maksaa vaunuista ja mitä? En minä tiedä. Pitäisin todennäköisenä sitä, että Mannheim ostaa vaunut hinnalla, jota voidaan pitää erittäin edullisena, ja että BT osallistuu jollakin tavalla kuluihin kompensoidakseen Helsingille sitä, että vaunujen käyttöikä, paino ym. ominaisuudet eivät vastanneet tilattua. Tarvittaessa koko kauppa voidaan vaikka kierrättää BT:n kautta. Mutta tämä on vain spekulaatiota. Etukäteen tietoa voi olla vaikea saada, mutta jälkikäteen tieto on tietysti julkista hintoineen päivineen, liikelaitoksesta kun on kyse.

----------


## Melamies

> Voisiko joku nyt selventää tarkemmin eikä kirjoitttaa kryptisesti: Kuka nuo Variotram-vaunut tällä hetkellä omistaa? HKL vai Bombardier vai Mannheimin kaupungin liikennelaitos?


Minä luulin, että HKL on vain huoltoliisannut nuo vaunut.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Uutta tietoa Saksaan lähteneistä Varioista HKL:n uutissivulla

----------


## Salomaa

Onko siellä sama raideleveys vai vaihdetaanko telit ?

----------


## markus1979

Sama raideleveys.

Tästä linkistä löytyy kattava lista eri kaupunkien raideleveyksistä: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tram_track_gauges

Mielenkiintoista on se, miksi/miten Tallinnassa on päädytty erilaiseen, Euroopassa hyvin harvinaiseen leveyteen, vaikka ratikka on siellä rakennettu käsittääkseni samaan aikaan kuin Helsingissä.

----------


## MJG

> Kyllä ne vaunut on HKL:n omistuksessa. Käsittääkseni HKL ja BT ovat joko jo päässeet tai ainakin pääsemässä sopimukseen siitä, mitä niille huoltosopimuksen päättyessä tapahtuu. Vaunuthan eivät vastaa sitä, mitä on tilattu, joten sitä voisi käyttää kaupan purkuperusteena tai ainakin perusteena vaatia hinnanalennusta. Koska kumpikaan osapuoli tuskin haluaa oikeuteen, ovat neuvotelleet ja pyrkivät saavuttamaan sellaisen yhteisymmärryksen, jonka kanssa molemmat voivat elää.
> 
> Varmana, sikäli kuin mikään on varmaa, voidaan tässä vaiheessa pitää sitä, että vaunut poistuvat ensi vuoden aikana. Se tieto on ehtinyt jo HSL:n rappareihinkin. Itse pitäisin todennäköisenä sitä, että ne poistetaan pikku hiljaa kertarysäyksen sijaan. Mannheim-ulottuvuus tuli minulle yllätyksenä, ja positiivisena sellaisena. Mannheimin verkossa vaunut todennäköisesti toimivat paljon Helsinkiä paremmin. Kontaktejahan on sinne suuntaan luotu jo yli 10 vuotta sitten, kun meille hankittiin heiltä käytettyä kalustoa.
> 
> Kuten sanottu, sinne lähtee nyt kaksi vaunua. Tuosta päätöksestä näkee, että sikäläiset maksavat kuljetuskulut. Tuo on vielä kokeiluasteella, ja jos vaunut siellä toimivat, niin sitten sinne varmaan lähtee koko sarja. Mutta eihän sitä vielä kukaan tiedä, siksi kokeilevat, ja tuskinpa maksavat kokeilusta mitään (muuta kuin kuljetuskulut).
> 
> Kuka sitten maksaa vaunuista ja mitä? En minä tiedä. Pitäisin todennäköisenä sitä, että Mannheim ostaa vaunut hinnalla, jota voidaan pitää erittäin edullisena, ja että BT osallistuu jollakin tavalla kuluihin kompensoidakseen Helsingille sitä, että vaunujen käyttöikä, paino ym. ominaisuudet eivät vastanneet tilattua. Tarvittaessa koko kauppa voidaan vaikka kierrättää BT:n kautta. Mutta tämä on vain spekulaatiota. Etukäteen tietoa voi olla vaikea saada, mutta jälkikäteen tieto on tietysti julkista hintoineen päivineen, liikelaitoksesta kun on kyse.


HKL ja B tekivät vuonna 2007 sopimuksen, jossa B vastaa vaunujen käytettävyydestä kymmenen vuotta ja asettaa vakuuden, jonka suuruus on 40 vaunun hankintahinta. Tämä oli B:lle kunniallinen perääntyminen tilanteessa, jossa toinen vaihtoehto olisi ollut hankintasopimuksen purkaminen. Purkaminen laatusyistä olisi tullut firman maineelle erityisen kalliiksi.

Nyt siis näyttää siltä, että B ei halua tai kykene hoitamaan vaunuja HKL:n edellyttämälle käytettävyystasolle. Vaihtoehtojahan on; ääripäänä edelleen hankintasopimuksen purku, jolloin vakuus maksetaan Helsingille ja B tekee vaunuilleen mitä lystää. Tämä Mannheim/Ludwigshafen/Heidelberg-kuvio on koe, jolla B yrittää vähentää tappiotaan. Vuokraaja tietysti on HKL, mutta sehän ei tietenkään sulje pois sitä, että B:llä ja RNV:llä olisi asiassa keskenään jokin rahallinen välipuhe.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Uutta tietoa Saksaan lähteneistä Varioista HKL:n uutissivulla


Mannheimissa on tilanne, jossa liikennelaitos RNV on ostamassa toista sataa uutta vaunua. Mikään valmistaja ei toimita sellaista vaunumäärä per heti, vaan siinä menee useta vuosia. Helsingin Variotramit ovat hyvä mahdollisuus paikata vanhentuneen kaluston tilannetta uusien vaunujen hankinta- ja toimitusaikana.

HKL:n Variotramien käyttömahdollisuudet Mannheimin, Ludvigshafnenin ja Heidelbergin verkolla ovat olennaisesti paremmat kuin Helsingissä. Rataverkko on teknisesti hyvässä kunnossa, maantiede ei ole hankala kuten Helsingissä ja siellä käytetään syväuraisia vaihteita. Ne syyt, joiden vuoksi Variotramit eivät Helsingissä kestä, eivät vaikuta RNV:n toimialueella. Tietenkin on viisasta aloitta kokeilemalla ennen lopullisia päätöksiä. Mutta on kaikkien osapuolien kannalta hyvä tilanne löytää Varioille sellainen käyttöpaikka, jossa ne voidaan aja elinikänsä loppuun.

Varioiden lähtö Mannheimiin on minusta hieno uutinen. Varioiden ongelmia on pitänyt ratkaista jo monen vuoden ajan. Vasta HKL:n uusi organisaatio on saamassa asian järjestykseen ja vain parissa vuodessa, vaikka aikaa on ollut sitä ennen lähes vuosikymmen vuodesta 2007.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Vasta HKL:n uusi organisaatio on saamassa asian järjestykseen ja vain parissa vuodessa, vaikka aikaa on ollut sitä ennen lähes vuosikymmen vuodesta 2007.


Nähdäkseni selittävä tekijä on Variotramien huoltosopimuksen päättyminen eikä HKL:n uusi organisaatio. Koska nykyinen huoltosopimus päättyy ensi vuonna, on jatkon suhteen pakko löytää joku ratkaisu.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nähdäkseni selittävä tekijä on Variotramien huoltosopimuksen päättyminen eikä HKL:n uusi organisaatio. Koska nykyinen huoltosopimus päättyy ensi vuonna, on jatkon suhteen pakko löytää joku ratkaisu.


Totta, tietenkin ratkaisu on saatava, ennen kuin sopimus päättyy. Mutta olennaista entisen ja nykyisen organisaation välillä on, miten ja minkälaiseen ratkaisuun pyrittiin.

Vuoden 2007 huoltosopimuksen tarkoitus oli järjestää Variotramien kunnossapitokustannukset hankintasopimuksen mukaisiksi. Eli periaatteessa HKL maksoi hankintasopimuksen mukaista kunnossapidon hintaa riippumatta siitä, mitkä olivat vaunujen todelliset kunnossapitokustannukset.

Toinen huoltosopimuksen tarkoitus oli selvittää, saadaanko takuukorjauksilla vaunut sellaisiksi, että todelliset kunnossapitokustannukset ovat hankintasopimuksen mukaiset. Varsin pian, eli kaikkien vaunujen peruskorjauksen jälkeen, havaittiin, ettei vaunujen kaikkia ongelmia saatu ratkaistuksi. Tämän jälkeen oli HKL:n tilaajana tehtävä oma päätöksensä siitä, mitä se haluaa lopulliseksi ratkaisuksi. Entisen organisaation aikana tätä ratkaisua ei saatu, vaikka oli jo saatu tieto, ettei vaunuja saada hankintasopimuksen mukaisiksi. Uudella organisaatiolla ei enää ollut epäselvyyttä siitä, mikä on HKL:n kannalta oikea tavoite.

Sopimuksen päättyminen on ollut tiedossa jo sopimuksen teosta lähtien. Siis yhtä lailla vanhalla kuin uudellakin organisaatiolla. Samoin kaikki tieto siitä, voidaanko Variotramit korjata hankintaspimuksen mukaiseksi vai ei, on ollut sekä vanhalla että uudella organisaatiolla. Ero on siinä, että uudessa organisaatiossa ei enää ollut erimielisyyksiä siitä, mihin ratkaisuun vaunujen kanssa on pyrittävä.

Antero

----------


## Compact

> Mielenkiintoista on se, miksi/miten Tallinnassa on päädytty erilaiseen, Euroopassa hyvin harvinaiseen leveyteen, vaikka ratikka on siellä rakennettu käsittääkseni samaan aikaan kuin Helsingissä.


Tallinnan raitiotiet ovat belgialaisten aikaansaannoksia vuodelta 1888. Raideleveys on maailmalta tuttu Kapspoor eli 1067 mm. Ranskalais-saksalainen uusi metrijärjestelmä on ollut heille epäkäytännöllinen.

----------


## Piirka

> Tallinnan raitiotiet ovat belgialaisten aikaansaannoksia vuodelta 1888. Raideleveys on maailmalta tuttu Kapspoor eli 1067 mm. Ranskalais-saksalainen uusi metrijärjestelmä on ollut heille epäkäytännöllinen.


Hassua, että belgit valitsivat kuitenkin tuon raideleveyden, vaikka se ei tainnut olla käytössä omassa kotimaassa. Sen sijaan naapurimaassa Alankomaissa oli joitain 1067:mm raitioteitä, mm. Rotterdamissa. Kanaalin toisella puolella peräti kuutisenkymmenellä raitiotiellä oli tuo "kolmen jalan ja kuuden tuuman" raideleveys. Moni raitiotie lopetti jo 1930-luvulla, kun liikennöinti korvattiin busseilla. Jokunen suurikin verkosto löytyi mm. Plymouthista, Bournemouthista ja suurin Birminghamista. Viimeksimainitussa oli parhaimmillaan 825 vaunua (ollen maan neljänneksi suurin raitiotieyhtiö) ja verkosto ulottui naapurikaupunkeihin Walsalliin sekä Wolverhamptoniin, joissa oli myös sama raideleveys.

----------


## Antero Alku

Hesari kirjoittaa tänään pääkirjoituksessaan Variotrameista. http://www.hs.fi/paakirjoitukset/art-2000005300267.html Kirjoituksessa sanotaan mm. näin: _Onni onnettomuudessa on se, että hankintasopimus on tehty alun perin niin, että korjauskuluista on vastannut Bombardier._

Mielestäni ilmaisu on tilanteeseen sopimaton. Se, että hankintasopimus suojaa tilaajan edun siitä, että valmistaja vastaa vaunujen toimivuudesta tilaajan rataverkolla, ei ole mitenkään onnenkantamoinen. Kysymys on tilaajan hyvästä hankintaosaamisesta. Vaunun rakenteeseen liittyvät riskit on tunnistettu ja vastuu riskeistä on hankinnassa ja sen perusteella syntyneessä hankintasopimuksessa osoitettu valmistajalle.

Varioiden tapauksessa riski toteutui. Riskin toteutumiselle on omat selityksensä, mutta olennaista on, että selityksistä riippumatta riskin tunnistaminen ennakolta ja vastuusta sopiminen ovat tilaajan eli helsinkiläisten turvana.

On hyvä todeta samalla, että kyse ei ole ainoastaan Adtranzia ja sittemmin Bombardieria koskevasta ongelmasta. Moninivelvaunuille tyypillisistä ongelmista kuuluisimmaksi tuli Siemensin Combino. Mutta käytännössä kaikilla valmistajilla on ollut ongelmia moninivelvaunuissa, minkä vuoksi markkinoille on tullut Articia jäljitteleviä vaunurakenteita useilta valmistajilta. Tai muita rakenteita, joilla vältetään moninivelvaunujen lujuusongelmat.

Antero

----------


## ArtiZi

> Tallinnan raitiotiet ovat belgialaisten aikaansaannoksia vuodelta 1888. Raideleveys on maailmalta tuttu Kapspoor eli 1067 mm. Ranskalais-saksalainen uusi metrijärjestelmä on ollut heille epäkäytännöllinen.


Tallinna Tramm 120 opuksen vuodelta 2008 mukaan raideleveys on ½ keisarillista syltä. Venäjällä vahvistettiin sylin leveydeksi vuonna 1835 2,134 metriä. Tämä oli myös keisarillisessa Suomessa virallinen sylin mitta pitkään metrijärjestelmän ohella.

----------


## kuukanko

Toinen Mannheimiin lähtenyt vaunu on 234.

----------


## hmikko

Tekniikka & talous: HKL saa Bombardierilta 33 miljoonaa korvauksia toimimattomista ratikoista - "Iso kivi putosi sydämeltä"

----------


## moxu

Nytkö saksanseisojat ovat sitten lopullisesti poissa Helsingin ratikkaverkosta? 327-"linjalla" niitä vielä viime päivinä on nähty, kuten havaintoketjussa mainittiinkin.

----------


## Bussimies

> Nytkö saksanseisojat ovat sitten lopullisesti poissa Helsingin ratikkaverkosta?


Kyllä näin on. Liikenteessä näitä ei enää Suomessa nähdä. VR-Trackin kanssa on muuten allekirjoitettu sopimus säilytysraiteiden rakentamisesta näille vaunuille Haminaan.

----------


## Makke93

Onkos jollakulla havaintoa Varioista lauantailta? Muuten Perjantai jäi niiden viimeiseksi päiväksi. Sunnutaina ja maanantaina kyttäsin livedatasta, mutta sunnuntaisinhan niillä ei ole ajettu koko syksynä ja maanantain vuorot jatkuivat yli puolen yön eli myöskin yli vuodenvaihteen joten HKL olisi jo rikkonut sopimusta.

----------


## kuukanko

> maanantain vuorot jatkuivat yli puolen yön eli myöskin yli vuodenvaihteen joten HKL olisi jo rikkonut sopimusta.


Sopimus olisi sallinut niillä liikennöinnin 31.12.2018 liikennöintivuorokauden loppuun asti. En tiedä, käytettiinkö tätä mahdollisuutta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Sopimus olisi sallinut niillä liikennöinnin 31.12.2018 liikennöintivuorokauden loppuun asti. En tiedä, käytettiinkö tätä mahdollisuutta.


Ymmärtääkseni ei käytetty. 31.12. ei kuulemma enää ollut yhtään variota ajossa.

----------


## Compact

> Ymmärtääkseni ei käytetty. 31.12. ei kuulemma enää ollut yhtään variota ajossa.


Ei myöskään 29. eikä 30.12. SRS:n fb-sivujen mukaan perjantaina 28.12.2018 oli viimeinen ajopäivä ja ulkona oli yhdeksän vaunua: 210, 214, 218, 220, 221, 226, 229, 236 ja 238.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Ei myöskään 29. eikä 30.12. SRS:n fb-sivujen mukaan perjantaina 28.12.2018 oli viimeinen ajopäivä ja ulkona oli yhdeksän vaunua: 210, 214, 218, 220, 221, 226, 229, 236 ja 238.


Onko näille varioille uusia koteja vielä löytynyt?

----------


## 339-DF

Ulkomailta asti kiiri jokin aika sitten huhu, jonka mukaan ne menisivät Łódźiin, Puolaan. Vahvistusta suuntaan tai toiseen ei ole kuitenkaan kuulunut.

----------


## kuukanko

Kymen Sanomat: Haminaan tuodaan 12 raitiovaunua Helsingistä

Jutun sisältö lyhyesti: Helsingin kaupunki on vuokraamassa Haminasta entistä liimapuutehdasta 12:n Variotramin säilytyspaikaksi.

----------


## Hermanni

Nyt on HKL:n variotramit myyty Saksaan https://www.rautatieuutiset.uutisparkki.com/wp/?p=2250

----------


## EVhki

> Nyt on HKL:n variotramit myyty Saksaan https://www.rautatieuutiset.uutisparkki.com/wp/?p=2250


Vielä ei sinänsä tainnut olla tietoa siitä, onko vaunut myyty juuri Saksaan. Ne vain siirretään sinne muutostöitä varten. Vielä ei ole kerrottu, minkä kaupungin liikenteeseen ovat menossa.

----------


## Hermanni

> Vielä ei sinänsä tainnut olla tietoa siitä, onko vaunut myyty juuri Saksaan. Ne vain siirretään sinne muutostöitä varten. Vielä ei ole kerrottu, minkä kaupungin liikenteeseen ovat menossa.


On näköjään osasta uutisia editoitu Saksa pois, mutta Tekniikka & Talous sivustolla tuo Saksa on vielä mainittu.. https://www.tekniikkatalous.fi/uutis...e-977a83f855e9

----------


## Tuomas

Tänään Koskelasta lähtivät Variotramit 229 ja 238 saksalaisen kuljetusliikkeen vetäminä.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Tänään Koskelasta lähtivät Variotramit 229 ja 238 saksalaisen kuljetusliikkeen vetäminä.


Onko näistä havaintoja/kuvia Saksassa?

----------


## Rattivaunu

Ulkomaankielisellä internet-sivulla kerrotaan Varioiden tulevaisuudesta ainakin kahden yksilön osalta seuraavaa. Eli Łódźissa aiotaan kokeilla tänä kesänä kahta helsinkiläistä Variotram-vaunua jne.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Somen puolelta lukemani perusteella Łódźin kokeilu taisi mennä puihin. Vaunujen 202 ja 205 oli tarkoitus olla siellä kahdeksan kuukautta kokeiltavina, mutta kausi jäi 2,5 kk:een. Miten sitten tästä eteen päin?

----------


## OlskuPe

Niin kuin kaikki varmasti tietää, vauriotramit on myyty Saksaan. Mietin vaan, että mihin kaupunkiin, kun missään ei sitä tunnu lukevan.. Jos joku tietää, niin kertokoon.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Niin kuin kaikki varmasti tietää, vauriotramit on myyty Saksaan. Mietin vaan, että mihin kaupunkiin, kun missään ei sitä tunnu lukevan.. Jos joku tietää, niin kertokoon.


Ainakin Tiktokissa oli yhdessä vaiheessa videoita kun niitä kuskattiin samaan paikkaan missä nokkajunat romutettiin.

----------


## Bussikuiskaaja

> Niin kuin kaikki varmasti tietää, vauriotramit on myyty Saksaan. Mietin vaan, että mihin kaupunkiin, kun missään ei sitä tunnu lukevan.. Jos joku tietää, niin kertokoon.


 Osa Variotrameista on myyty jatkokäyttöön Puolan Lodziin.Tässä linkki videoon: https://youtu.be/Xo-G8zoCz3w.

----------


## mauri

Tietääkseni niitä romutetaan juuri Kuusankosken toimesta.

----------


## EVhki

> Osa Variotrameista on myyty jatkokäyttöön Puolan Lodziin.Tässä linkki videoon: https://youtu.be/Xo-G8zoCz3w.


Onko myyty vai vain testattu? En ole näiden suhteen nähnyt missään vahvistusta lopullisesta ratkaisusta. Vain juttua testikäytöstä ja huhuja romutuksesta.

----------


## Bussikuiskaaja

> Onko myyty vai vain testattu? En ole näiden suhteen nähnyt missään vahvistusta lopullisesta ratkaisusta. Vain juttua testikäytöstä ja huhuja romutuksesta.


 Nuo ovat ihan linjalla olleet, 202 ja 205 ovat Puolan Lodzissa.Sitten osa on romutettu Kuusakosken toimesta.

----------

